

Things Most Americans Don't Know About America - bartonfink
http://postmasculine.com/america

======
ternaryoperator
These are all excellent points. Having lived for long periods outside the US,
I can vouch for them. Taking the other side of the question, two areas where
the US tends to be better than many countries are: much less tolerance for
bureaucracy and a greater individual sense of the need to improve/change
oneself.

------
amalag
I think these are great insights, especially about comfort not equalling
happiness.

I think a major factor behind it is that the US has no historical culture,
just a popular culture. I think American's don't realize it at all unless they
spend time outside the US to see how the important the historical context is.
There was no USA 200 years ago, while many countries have thousand year old
cultures.

------
JoeAltmaier
Perhaps the author confuses what our media says we're interested in, vs what
Americans are actually interested in. Most of us are interested in a job,
getting to work, finding a spouse, paying our mortgage. Just like everybody
else.

